# New springs



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am replacing some much overdue parts on the gto (05). Just wanting some opinions on springs. Lovells, King, Pedders, ect. Stock height or a slight lowering less than an inch. Opinions or experiences appreciated. I will also be replacing the struts and shocks as well as strut mounts and radius rod bushings.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

King if you want a firmer spring. King makes some non-heavy duty springs but you might as well get Lovells or Pedders if you don't want a stiff spring. Lovells and Pedders should still be stiffer than OE. I have Kings and admittedly, if this car is a daily driver, I'd go for Lovells/Pedders.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I rode in a car with King springs... wouldn't buy them myself. It was too stiff.

No hands on experience with the others, but I'd learn towards Lovells and Whiteline as much as possible and Pedders for anything that is left.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovells and whiteline is what i was leaning towards. Anyone used the BMR poly bushings? The bushings are cheaper than whiteline but if that is for good reason because of quality ill pay the extra. Do not want to skimp but if a cheaper part is comprable i would like to save the few pennies.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to be clear, those "BMR" poly bushings are Super Pros - BMR is just the distributor for Super Pro bushings, just like Kollar is the distributor for Lovells. When it comes to poly bushings, I truly believe it comes down to what is cheaper - and the color you prefer.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's what i was thinking poly is poly unless it specifies being stiffer correct?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

If it specifies street/race is what i was getting at


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Correct, I would avoid the race stuff myself. I currently have a mix of Energy, Whiteline and Lovells bushings all around.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## 04GTOBURNINGRED (Aug 7, 2014)

*20' wheels and drag bags*

Idk what springs to buy I have 20' wheels with 275s on the rear and I always rub I put the bmr drag bags on but I have to full them to 35psi for me not to rub any idea on how I can get bigger springs b/c all I can find is lowering springs...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jacking up the back to put on wheels that don't fit isn't the right way to do it but you can buy spring pad spacers to jack it up further.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

04GTOBURNINGRED said:


> Idk what springs to buy I have 20' wheels with 275s on the rear and I always rub I put the bmr drag bags on but I have to full them to 35psi for me not to rub any idea on how I can get bigger springs b/c all I can find is lowering springs...


I hope you beefed up your brakes to accomodate the bigger wheels.....if you don't you're looking at possible brake system failure.....and a YouTube Fail video. Bigger wheels means a need for greater surface area of pad to rotor to stop safely. Just FYI.....be safe !!


----------

